# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  One of the oldest chinese restaurants in moore for sale

## Jesseda

Kits off 12th and eastern is looking to sell, they plan on retiring, the owners of the silver leaf shopping center doubled there rent, so instead of moving they just want to retire, sad to see them go, they have great eggrolls, we usually do take out once or twice a month from them.

----------


## MsDarkstar

Aww this makes me sad!  I get takeout from there all the time.  They've got the best beef lo mein in town and I LOVE their fried cauliflower.

----------


## MrZ

Wow, I remember eating there for lunch in High School in the 80's.

----------


## soonerkev

That shopping center just needs to be bulldozed.

----------


## Jesseda

my wife works for the family dollar there, they have been having problems with the new owners on fixing things. the whole shopping center will be out of view once  a new smaller one will be built from blockbuster to the gas station.

----------


## Jesseda

the only few things good about that shopping center is that they still have the gyros restaurant, and sweet celebrations bakery, and kits.

----------


## Easy180

That sux...Our normal takeout place cause of the excellent gravy chicken

----------


## MsDarkstar

I went to Kit's on Saturday for takeout & asked the owner about them selling.  He said that after 23 years of being there, they were tired & ready for a break.  He said there are no immediate plans to close, they've just got the place up for sale.  I told him about this thread & he told me to get on here & tell people that they're still there so come in and eat!

----------


## Jesseda

thats what i said about them looking to sell, and retiring, i still plan on eating there until they close, great owners and good food. Its just sad that they are going. Support our kits, even if you never been, give them a try, try the eggrolls, very good, and that red sauce is great if you dine in, the sauce is at the table

----------


## bunchakids

Is it clean?

 I went to Chinese food place the other day on the south side near 59th and Penn and saw a cockroach run across the floor. Have not ate there since.

----------


## Jesseda

well most of the time we get it to go. We have ate inside a couple times, never seen a roach, Its dark inside the restaurant, so cant really tell you if its spotless, the table has always been clean along with the booths, now i never used there bathrooms, so i cant tell you on the cleanliness of them.

----------


## Easy180

> Is it clean?
> 
>  I went to Chinese food place the other day on the south side near 59th and Penn and saw a cockroach run across the floor. Have not ate there since.


Had a good sized cockroach on our table at the northside Ted's 3 years ago...Damn things are nearly invincible so I don't hold one against any restaurant

Now if I saw a cockroach family vacationing I may pass on another visit

As far as dining in at Kit's...Definitely more of a takeout place as they look kinda shocked when you tell them it's not to go

----------


## MsDarkstar

> Damn things are nearly invincible so I don't hold one against any restaurant


You're a much more forgiving person than me!  Quite a few years ago a friend & I went to the Othello's campus corner location & when they brought out our food, about 20 cockroaches swarmed our table.  They acted shocked when we refused to pay and told us that the roaches were only there because the exterminator had made his monthly visit that morning & "spraying drives them out."  Since then I haven't been able to even see the Othello's sign without getting sick to my stomach.

Back on topic though, I always get food from Kit's as takeout.  Haven't actually eaten inside there in years, but every time I'm there to pick up my to-go order it's been clean.

----------


## bekah

oh noes! i grew up in moore and ate at kit's at least once a week, and in high school my daily diet consisted of an eggroll and a small order of fried rice. every day. for 3 years. you'd think i'd be sick of the place after that, but not so much at all. i've lived on the northside for the past 12 years, and i still drive down to moore a couple of times a month when i want chinese take out. long story short, this sort of breaks my heart.  :Frown:

----------


## craigbanks

I don't know what all the broohaha is over this dump closing! I ate there once and thought the food sucked. IDK maybe I'm pickier than most people, I just don't see what the big deal is. :Lame:

----------


## Easy180

Aren't 90% of all chinese restaurants dumps?

----------


## kevinpate

no, they're generally smaller than dumps, more like dumplings

----------


## Jesseda

they things that i get from kits, is there eggrolls, and fried cawliflower, to me its pretty good, and i worked my share of chinese restaurants as a teen, i use to work at hunans, panda hunans, and gin wei. The eggrolls at kits are really good to me compared to the rest, there bigger and stuffed, i wathc them in the kitchen when they prepare, and they are very good on hygen, i watch for the handwashing and the prep clean up and kits is good at it.

----------


## mireaux

ahhh..yes,..nothing more delicious than truly authentic chinese food in oklahoma

so delicious and authentic..the buffets have jello, ice cream, onion rings, french fries, pizza, fish sticks, tater tots, cookies, cake.

so authentic that all of the wait staff, and cashiers are oriental, but all of the cooks in the back hiding are mexican.

not that i have anything against any race,.i love and admire all cultures

but to get my point across effectively, whens the last time you went to a mexican restaurant and seen all asian chefs in the back?

ill answer that question for you..never.

----------


## footloose51

I've been a Kit's customer for over 15 years. They have always had the best combos for the $$.  It's sad that they have acquired so much competition the past 5 years. A family-owned and operated business.  They did tell us the last time we were in that they were trying to sell the business but nothing was said about retirement.  They need to remodel and are in what we think is a bad location now.  They are still our favorite and we'll continue eating there as long as they are open.

----------


## z28james

Wow I will miss kits, I am 26 years old as for as long as I can remember we ate Kits, we never went anywhere else for Chinese food when I was growing  up, and the thing that i loved about them was that their buffet did NOT have all that American food crap like others, it was just their Chinese food. I hate to see them go. Great family running that place.

----------


## Jesseda

i ate there saturday for lunch, the owner said they are still looking to sell, they are planning on moving out of state. the buffet looks like is closed for good, but still you can dine there with the nemu they have and take out

----------


## lonestarstatesux

> ahhh..yes,..nothing more delicious than truly authentic chinese food in oklahoma
> 
> so delicious and authentic..the buffets have jello, ice cream, onion rings, french fries, pizza, fish sticks, tater tots, cookies, cake.
> 
> so authentic that all of the wait staff, and cashiers are oriental, but all of the cooks in the back hiding are mexican.
> 
> not that i have anything against any race,.i love and admire all cultures
> 
> but to get my point across effectively, whens the last time you went to a mexican restaurant and seen all asian chefs in the back?
> ...


You don't have to be Asian to cook good Asian food.  Techniques can be taught to you.  Also, going into ANY Chinese/Asian restaurant, you will not be getting authentic Asian food, plain and simple.  Many of the ingredients are inaccessible in America (sichuan peppercorns were trade blocked until 4 years ago).  As a result, Chinese food at all restaurants has been highly adapted.  My understanding, however, is that if you ask at some Chinese places, they can get you some pretty good off-the-menu stuff.  I lived in China for a year and haven't eaten Chinese food in America since because it is SO sweet.

I know you all know that stuff basically - my point is - who cares if it is authentic as long as you like it?

----------


## Jesseda

um about the asian staff in a mexican restaurant, i guess you never been to ripley mississippi

----------


## MrBigglesworth

Did Hong Kong Wok off of 12th and Telephone ever move or reopen somewhere else?  I loved eating there back in the late 90s early 2000s but a few years ago some pancake place was in the building.

----------


## Jesseda

The pancake place is run by the same owners of Hong Kong. They wanted to try a different approach to get some butts in the door. Now it's Fusion Cafe, still same owners, not bad food. They also have their hand in partnership with Pho Lan Noodles over by Lowe's.

----------


## MrBigglesworth

Do they still have sweetnsour chicken?  Theirs was my favorite.

----------


## Jesseda

no they do not, its my of a asian style food i believe or maybe leaning towards korean i guess, not normal chinese food their

----------


## MrBigglesworth

I stopped in the other day.  Its Korean/Japanese bistro type stuff.

----------


## MsDarkstar

Stopped in at Kit's tonight, Feb 28 is their last day in business.  Owner said they found a buyer & are retiring.  They don't seem to know much about the future plans other than it will still be a Chinese restaurant.  They said it will probably be closed for a little while, for repairs, remodel, cleaning, etc.

Makes me sad, I'll miss the lo mein.

----------


## MrsAlarcon

I love this restaraunt!

----------


## MonkeesFan

That sucks but after working for 23 years, they deserve retirement, I will be going to Kit's on their last day before they close

----------


## MsDarkstar

Good Lord that is a giant avatar.  Can we get that sized down?


They definitely deserve a break and a happy retirement.  I asked if the new owners would be using any of their recipes & she said she didn't know, that it would be up to the new owners.  I'm hoping that they will at least keep the fried cauliflower around.

----------


## Jesseda

lol thats my wife for you and the avatar, she is new at this, i need to ask her to make it smaller when she gets home from work tonight lol

----------


## MonkeesFan

If I was the owner of a restaurant, I would work for 30 years then retire for good

----------


## MonkeesFan

MsDarkStar, when it reopens, will you be going back to see if the menu, the place, and food changed and see if the food taste the same or different?

----------


## MsDarkstar

I'm definitely planning on going back, assuming they're open before I move.  I would imagine that it will be a little bit before they reopen though.  I don't know when you were there last but the interior is umm....pretty dingy.  When I was in there the other night to pick up my food, it was downright cold in there.  Dunno if the heater was on the fritz or what, but they had space heaters all over the place.  If I were the new owners, I'd be looking at painting, new carpet & professional cleaning of all the booths & tables.  As much as I love the food there I will be honest - there's no way that I would sit in there to eat.

----------


## Jesseda

my wife works for family dollar in that shopping center, she says its hard to get the land lord to fix things when needed...maybe thats why kits is so cold maybe there heater went out.. it takes a act of god to get things fixed there(shopping center) my wife says

----------


## MsDarkstar

Just a reminder, this is their last week.  Sunday Feb 28 is the end!

----------


## Jesseda

planning on having dinner there tomorrow evening with the wife and kids..

----------


## Charlie40

Where are they located?

----------


## MsDarkstar

SE corner of 12th & Eastern in Moore, in the Silverleaf Shopping Center.  They're in the shopping center behind Blockbuster, Little Ceasar's & Supercuts, in the strip that's adjacent to what used to be Pratt's grocery.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Just a reminder, this is their last week.  Sunday Feb 28 is the end!


But I don't want it to end!  :Frown:  I will probably go there tomorrow or Saturday to get food and eggrolls since my Mom loves their eggrolls

----------


## MonkeesFan

I went there yesterday, I saw some people dining in, I went and got Pepper Steak (The only chiense food I like) and it was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good!!!! Too bad it will close tomorrow!

----------


## Easy180

I will miss the gravy chicken and fried cauliflower for sure but my arteries just called and said they were ecstatic over the closing

----------


## Jesseda

i was there saturday dinning inn.. i took my mom and my two kids.. there was about 5 families dinning in when we where there for lunch, and lots of to go orders...

----------


## MsDarkstar

I think word got out that they were closing.  I picked up a to-go order for me & my folks on Friday night & there were 6 occupied tables and several to-go orders.  They had actually run out of quite a few items...we got the last of the egg drop soup, and they were out of gravy for gravy chicken and baby corn for the beef with baby corn.  The owners daughter was running the register, she said they hadn't expected to be so busy, that it had been a while since they'd seen that kind of business so they weren't really prepared.  

Food was great though, I enjoyed it as always.  Sad to see them go but 24yrs was a great run.  Much longer than most places last these days.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I think word got out that they were closing.  I picked up a to-go order for me & my folks on Friday night & there were 6 occupied tables and several to-go orders.  They had actually run out of quite a few items...we got the last of the egg drop soup, and they were out of gravy for gravy chicken and baby corn for the beef with baby corn.  The owners daughter was running the register, she said they hadn't expected to be so busy, that it had been a while since they'd seen that kind of business so they weren't really prepared.  
> 
> Food was great though, I enjoyed it as always.  Sad to see them go but 24yrs was a great run.  Much longer than most places last these days.


Yeah, I went there again yesterday to get pepper steak and eggrolls again but they were out so I got sweet and sour pork for my Dad and I don't get anything which sucks, oh well, I will miss them, I am so sad now

----------


## MsDarkstar

There's a new sign up.  Mandarin Chinese & American Restaurant.  Due to open April 12, 30% off the first week.  Looks like they're doing some remodeling inside.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> There's a new sign up.  Mandarin Chinese & American Restaurant.  Due to open April 12, 30% off the first week.  Looks like they're doing some remodeling inside.


Interesting, I got to check out the sign

----------


## Jesseda

i wonder if it the same owners as mandarin chef off eastern by the entrance of easthills housing addition

----------


## MonkeesFan

I just saw the sign and it is bland and ugly!

----------


## Jesseda

yeah the sign reall doesnt do much for it, maybe the food will be good, hope they stole kits eggroll recipe

----------


## MonkeesFan

> yeah the sign reall doesnt do much for it, maybe the food will be good, hope they stole kits eggroll recipe


Haha, I just hope the food will be good but I am not eating there until I get reviews first

----------


## MsDarkstar

Jesseda - the secret to Kit's eggrolls is they used cinnamon & peanut butter in them.

----------


## Jesseda

well cinamon lowers blood sugar naturally.. and peanut butter is good protien.. hmmmmmm i will still eat kits eggrolls anyday even if it is healthy for me lol

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Cinnamon doesn't necessary lower it. It helps stimulate insulin action, in other words, makes your insulin more effective.

I'm a Type 1 diabetic, I have tried every trick in the book. Cinnamon has helped me maintain steady blood sugars, but I still have to take the insulin. Peanut Butter is also good for blood sugar regulation, or so I hear, I won't touch the stuff with a 10 foot stick though!

----------


## soonermike

The sign looks identical to the Mandarin Chinese and American Restaurant in Del City near 29th & Sunnylane. Possibly a relocation or 2nd location?

----------


## MonkeesFan

Don't forget it will open on Monday! I hope they replaced the ugly carpet!

----------


## Jesseda

and hope they dusted or replaced the light fixtures lol

----------


## MonkeesFan

> and hope they dusted or replaced the light fixtures lol


Hahaha, yeah!!

----------


## Jesseda

monday is grand opening.. 30% all food for first week, i got menu they do not have the fried califlower..the menu looks a lot like the average chinese like happy house menu..lunch specials are good deals $4.15-$5.95..
and nothing over $9.95 for there dinner menu

----------


## MonkeesFan

> monday is grand opening.. 30% all food for first week, i got menu they do not have the fried califlower..the menu looks a lot like the average chinese like happy house menu..lunch specials are good deals $4.15-$5.95..
> and nothing over $9.95 for there dinner menu


Did they replace the carpet and light fixtures? Does the menu have pepper steak?

----------


## Jesseda

no pepper steak, i ate there today.. carpet still red, new fixturs with same theme.. they cleaned it up a lot.. the chicken is not dry like kits was ( that was the inly thing i didnt like about kits.. the eggrolls were good but kits was better on it. all in all, it wasnt to bad, the portions are large like kits

----------


## MonkeesFan

> no pepper steak, i ate there today.. carpet still red, new fixturs with same theme.. they cleaned it up a lot.. the chicken is not dry like kits was ( that was the inly thing i didnt like about kits.. the eggrolls were good but kits was better on it. all in all, it wasnt to bad, the portions are large like kits


Lame, they downsized the menu!

----------


## Jesseda

there is new stuff to the menu, i enjoyed it i give it 7 out of 10

----------


## MonkeesFan

I hate chiense food and pepper steak is the only chiense food I like

----------


## MsDarkstar

I got takeout tonight & thought it was good.  I'll definitely go back.

They've painted the interior, replaced the carpet (still red but new), replaced all the light fixtures & gave it a VERY thorough cleaning.  I spoke with the guy at the register quite a bit & he said they almost gutted the kitchen in an effort to get it clean.  He had some interesting things to say about Kit's lol.  He said it took them a solid week to get the kitchen clean & they hired a professional service to clean the vent hood & it took over 6 hours to get the vent clean.  He said the person cleaning it said it looked like it had been at least 2yrs since it had been cleaned.  He also told me that the folks that owned Kit's didn't technically retire; they were going to be shut down by the health department for numerous violations, so they "retired" before the health department could actually shut them down.  He said folks from the health department were out frequently while they were cleaning & getting things ready to make sure they were up to code and doing things right, since they knew the condition the place was in while Kit's.  They did a nice job, it was very fresh & clean inside and actually well lit.  

Btw, they DO have pepper steak...it's just isn't called pepper steak.  It's on the menu as "Tomato-Pepper & Beef" (Sliced beef toss cooked with wedges of tomato, green onion & onions in a black bean sauce).

----------


## Jesseda

thanks for posting your thought on this place, my wife and i noticed it was better lite as well, i guess then they do have pepper steak.. oh also this is there second restaurant, they own the one in del city off 29th sunnylane area

----------


## gen70

I remember going to Kit's back in 1990 and it was "very good".

----------


## cdbthunder

I don't see what the big fuss was about Kits, that place sucked. I will definitely not be taking any food advice from anybody who liked Kits. I say good riddance !

----------


## Jesseda

the new place was crowded for dinner, people standing and waiting for a table, never seen this area so busy.. maybe good news for silver leaf shopping center..

----------


## Jesseda

had lunch there today, and wow best sesame chicken i have had......

----------


## MonkeesFan

> had lunch there today, and wow best sesame chicken i have had......


Better than Kit's?

----------


## MonkeesFan

> the new place was crowded for dinner, people standing and waiting for a table, never seen this area so busy.. maybe good news for silver leaf shopping center..


Looks like the owners made a smart move by adding another location

----------


## Jesseda

yes better than kits wierd saying that because i liked kits.. the sauce has a sweet taste to it so if you do not like a sweet sauce then its not 4 you, but to mee oh yeah it was good.. my wife had the chow mein.. i didnt get a chance to even try it, so i take it that it was good lol, oh yeah i took my mom an order of there pepper steak, my dad likes pretty much only pepper steak, i will ask him tomorrow how it was..

----------


## MonkeesFan

> yes better than kits wierd saying that because i liked kits.. the sauce has a sweet taste to it so if you do not like a sweet sauce then its not 4 you, but to mee oh yeah it was good.. my wife had the chow mein.. i didnt get a chance to even try it, so i take it that it was good lol, oh yeah i took my mom an order of there pepper steak, my dad likes pretty much only pepper steak, i will ask him tomorrow how it was..


Let me know and if your Dad said it is good, I will try it out

----------


## Jesseda

my dad said it was good, he said it taste like kits use to make it, he like how kits made it so, green light of pepper steak from mandrin.. Iam holding out for about 2 weeks before i go back, the food is good, but i dont think its the healthiest choice.. Also had there crab ragoons which they cal crab cheeses on the menu, it was pretty good, its not as thick of a mixture as other places I have ate them at. ( wow I need to go bake to school and take a refresh english class)

----------


## MonkeesFan

> my dad said it was good, he said it taste like kits use to make it, he like how kits made it so, green light of pepper steak from mandrin.. Iam holding out for about 2 weeks before i go back, the food is good, but i dont think its the healthiest choice.. Also had there crab ragoons which they cal crab cheeses on the menu, it was pretty good, its not as thick of a mixture as other places I have ate them at. ( wow I need to go bake to school and take a refresh english class)


Looks like I will be trying it out!

----------


## MsDarkstar

OK, I scanned their to-go menu & attached it.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> OK, I scanned their to-go menu & attached it.


Their to go menu sucks, where is the rest?

----------


## Jesseda

there is 4 pages on there to go menu..

----------


## MsDarkstar

Ugh, I'll fix it when I get to work tomorrow.  Dunno why it only posted the first page.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Ugh, I'll fix it when I get to work tomorrow.  Dunno why it only posted the first page.


I thought you are going to fix it? :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## MsDarkstar

I can't link the other page of it because it'll make me exceed my limit on attachments.  I can't figure out how to go back and delete things I've attached previously so you'll just have to go there and get your own menu :P

----------

